# VMR V710 Sizing for my E90



## ktimov1 (Dec 11, 2010)

I'm looking into getting a set of the V710's for my 2009 328xi Sedan w/ Sports Package. Not sure about which sizing will fit my car. Since I have AWD, I think I need a non-staggered set? Thinking about getting 19". Any suggestions/advice?


----------



## ModBargains.com (Jan 9, 2012)

You can run a staggered setup on your E90 XI without any issues. The most important thing on the xi models is that you have to keep the rolling diameter of the tires within a 1% difference. The setup that is going to work best is the 19x8.5 ET35 with a 235/35/19 up front and the 19x9.5 ET33 with a 265/30/19 in the rear!


----------

